# What tours are you planning for next year?



## robing (29 Oct 2014)

It's that time of year when you reflect on your cycling trips you've done this year and start planning for next year. This was my first year of fully loaded cycle touring and I've really got the bug. This year I cycled round Ireland which was fantastic. I also cycled down the Spanish coast from roses but had to cut my trip short at alicante. Next year I am planning to repeat the Spanish trip but continue to Gibraltar and then return inland through Spain and France. I also want to do a Hebridean trip too.


----------



## jhawk (29 Oct 2014)

Across Canada! I've been 'preparing' for the ride for 18 months, since I first got into the whole cycle touring gig in 2013, after a chance meeting with an Englishman at a local municipal campground!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Oct 2014)

Virtually all of July 2015 with @hopless500 touring through Holland,Germany, Belgium and France including the first 2 days of the TDF in Utrecht.

Can't wait.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Haven't really thought about what we want to do next year, but my OH really enjoyed this years holiday despite it not being the original plan...
We have however, tentatively proposed a "once a month over night tour" idea for next year. We shall see what happens


----------



## xilios (29 Oct 2014)

A bit early yet but we've got 4 weeks and are looking at cycling from Porto to Valencia, starting mid September.
We have always wanted to spend more time in and around the Iberian peninsula.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2014)

Jannie and I are kidding ourselves that we are going to do LEJOG in July/August.

I didnt think she was thát interested but she asked me how the planning was going last night. She then said lets forget the tent and do hotels and B&Bs so we dont have to drag all the gear from Denmark.

Jannie has no interest in challenges and would be quite happy to ride from Lands End to Sennen and then pack it it. She just likes to ride somewhere different day after day.

LEJOG may become a reality after all.

Having said that, if we find somewhere nice en route, we may end up packing LEJOG in and staying there. I had better take plenty of maps....and money.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Oct 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Jannie and I are kidding ourselves that we are going to do LEJOG in July/August.
> 
> I didnt think she was thát interested but she asked me how the planning was going last night. She then said lets forget the tent and do hotels and B&Bs so we dont have to drag all the gear from Denmark.
> 
> ...


Land's End to Sennen?? 
I would love to cycle down the hill into Sennen but I'm not sure I'd get back out again. Especially after visiting the pub


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Oct 2014)

Last year was Iceland and back.
This year was the Black sea and back.
Next year I'm thinking the Med and back.
It's just a question of where I turn left away from the Atlantic coast and how far east I go before finally turning towards home.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Oct 2014)

Tigerbiten said:


> Last year was Iceland and back.



How do you ride back from Iceland (hope you don't mean the shop in your high street)?


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Oct 2014)

Dayvo said:


> How do you ride back from Iceland (hope you don't mean the shop in your high street)?


My full route was Home to Harwich for the ferry to the Hook of Holland.
Then up North Sea cycle route to Hertshals for the ferry to Iceland.
Wander around Iceland for 7 weeks before getting the ferry back to Denmark.
Roughly reverse the route home.
Just over 4,000 miles in around 17 weeks.


----------



## Cringles (29 Oct 2014)

I'm hoping to do Malin to Mizen next year. Still need to pick a route, mostly hugging the west coast. I've yet to research it fully as I'm planning a few weekend trips away around the North of Ireland at the minute. Completely new to touring. I've only been away for one night so far, first time camping etc. It was good to get the one night experience, just to test out if I even like camping, or what's it like with the weight on the bike. Ok, I'm not quite touring yet, but I've already seen awesome parts of a country I've lived all my life in yet, I've never payed attention to it, as I'm always in a car.

Few Game of Thrones filming locations lined up from February onward I think \o/ Real test now is, can I go 2 days camping :P 

As far as Ireland end to end..I've made a note to stop at Father Teds house. So far that's it :P


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Oct 2014)

Haven't done this years tour yet! Provence, on a Brompton. Because I can.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (30 Oct 2014)

LEJOG in May.
Outer Hebs in Sept.
Walney to Whitby ... sometime.
Pennine Bridleway ... maybe.
Trans Pennine Trail ... sometime.
I love planning.


----------



## burndust (30 Oct 2014)

jhawk said:


> Across Canada! I've been 'preparing' for the ride for 18 months, since I first got into the whole cycle touring gig in 2013, after a chance meeting with an Englishman at a local municipal campground!


Sounds awsome jack....would love to do this


----------



## jhawk (30 Oct 2014)

burndust said:


> Sounds awsome jack....would love to do this



You're welcome to join!


----------



## jazzkat (30 Oct 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of riding from Calais to the med. If that doesn't work out I'll definitely be going to France for a bit of riding at some point.
I fancy doing a quick blast around Norfolk too. Scotlands borders are supposed to be quite nice...and I've always liked Wales.
Damn, there's just not enough time.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Oct 2014)

Cyprus Feb March April May 
UK June July August sept
Cyprus Oct Nov
Mexico Dec Jan


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Cyprus Feb March April May
> UK June July August sept
> Cyprus Oct Nov
> Mexico Dec Jan


Blimey!


----------



## rich p (30 Oct 2014)

I dunno but summink. A few glitches in life have stopped me doing much in the last 2 years but I'd like to get back on track next year. Maybe a week or two hitching up with @MacB if nothing fubars that up.


----------



## mcshroom (30 Oct 2014)

I have a week I haven't planned where I'm going yet in March

This route along the West Coast of Scotland is for two weeks just after Easter - http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6334700

Not sure on the rest yet but there will be more.


----------



## robing (30 Oct 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I have a week I haven't planned where I'm going yet in March
> 
> This route along the West Coast of Scotland is for two weeks just after Easter - http://ridewithgps.com/routes/6334700
> 
> Not sure on the rest yet but there will be more.


I did that route as part of Dover to Cape Wrath during the heatwave in July 2013. The west coast of Scotland in that weather was stunning!


----------



## robing (30 Oct 2014)

Cringles said:


> I'm hoping to do Malin to Mizen next year. Still need to pick a route, mostly hugging the west coast. I've yet to research it fully as I'm planning a few weekend trips away around the North of Ireland at the minute. Completely new to touring. I've only been away for one night so far, first time camping etc. It was good to get the one night experience, just to test out if I even like camping, or what's it like with the weight on the bike. Ok, I'm not quite touring yet, but I've already seen awesome parts of a country I've lived all my life in yet, I've never payed attention to it, as I'm always in a car.
> 
> Few Game of Thrones filming locations lined up from February onward I think \o/ Real test now is, can I go 2 days camping :P
> 
> As far as Ireland end to end..I've made a note to stop at Father Teds house. So far that's it :P



I did Mizen to Malin in the round Ireland tour. I also visited the Father Ted house in deepest county Clare. That day was probably the highlight of the tour!


----------



## burndust (31 Oct 2014)

jhawk said:


> You're welcome to join!


If only I had the free time available to commit to it......i will be in Canada next year at some point though.....probably Banff again....Some good cycling there


----------



## 333 (1 Nov 2014)

Since I've got my climbing legs on for now:

1. Gran Fondo Stelvio - Italy

2. Pico Nieves via Maspalomas - Tenerife

3. Pico Nieves via Ingenio, 1940m climb in 26km or so, awesome - Tenerife

4. Jeux Plane - Morzine / Alps / France

5. Morzine to Avoriaz - Alps (faster than last time using a double not a triple!) / France

6. A time trial or two in the UK

:-D


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Nov 2014)

A group I'm in is trying to organise to do the Hadrians Cycleway. I'm afraid the logistics of getting 10+ people and bikes to the start and finding accommodation en route may scupper the trip though.

I really want to do a week long tour somewhere. Must kick myself up the butt and get something organised.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Nov 2014)

March in Lanzarote, September/October Portugal as usual. Can't wait


----------



## cisamcgu (5 Nov 2014)

Hadrians cycleway from Solway to Newcastle then returning via the Reivers; with Mrs Cisamcgu on our new tandem 

Then, maybe depending on how that goes, later in Summer, taking the ferry from Hull to Rotterdam and touring the low countries for a week or three


----------



## jurjan (6 Nov 2014)

Well, the plan is still Malawi, but finding info is quite hard, even though it's supposed to be one of the easier African countries.
(info welcome at this post: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/malawi-2015-tips-tricks-and-routes-wanted.166648/ )


----------



## mcshroom (6 Nov 2014)

I think I'm now going to be going to Ireland in March. Looking at catching the ferry to Dublin, and then riding up the east coast and through the Mourne Mountains to Belfast


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2014)

I hate you all. 

I'll be riding round in small circles on the North Downs when I get a chance.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Nov 2014)

A seed of an idea has been planted in my mind for a shortish 3 country tour from the Hook of Holland, thorugh NL and Germany up to Esbjerg in Denmark, then back to Harwich on the ferry. It all hinges on the Harwich- Esbjerg ferry route being re-instated next year, which is a possibility but not certain as far as I know, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Saskia (6 Nov 2014)

Glow worm said:


> A seed of an idea has been planted in my mind for a shortish 3 country tour from the Hook of Holland, thorugh NL and Germany up to Esbjerg in Denmark, then back to Harwich on the ferry. It all hinges on the Harwich- Esbjerg ferry route being re-instated next year, which is a possibility but not certain as far as I know, so fingers crossed.



If you're willing to change trains 5 or 6 times you could take the train from Esbjerg back to Hoek van Holland in under 12 hours: Depart Esbjerg before 7 am, arrive in Hoek van Holland at 6 pm with plenty of time to reach the evening ferry.
Deutsche Bahn offers advance tickets for greatly reduced prices. If you break your journey into two parts and buy two tickets, you may be able to spend as little as 58 Euros + 10 or 20 for the bicycle ticket. Esbjerg to Osnabrück costs 39 Euros three months in advance, Osnabrück to Hoek van Holland just 19. (If you split the journey in Hamburg, the costs are 29 and 39. Regular price is around 160 Euros if you divide the trip in Osnabrück) Tickets for bicycles are 10 Euros for within Germany across a border. I don't know if they'll sell you just one ticket that allows you to cross two borders - you may have to buy two.
Reduced price tickets are available 3 months in advance up to 4 days before departure, but at times when everybody travels they sell out quickly. The tricky part is that you also need to make a reservation on each IC train for your bike and as far as I know you can't do that online.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Nov 2014)

Saskia said:


> If you're willing to change trains 5 or 6 times you could take the train from Esbjerg back to Hoek van Holland in under 12 hours: Depart Esbjerg before 7 am, arrive in Hoek van Holland at 6 pm with plenty of time to reach the evening ferry.
> Deutsche Bahn offers advance tickets for greatly reduced prices. If you break your journey into two parts and buy two tickets, you may be able to spend as little as 58 Euros + 10 or 20 for the bicycle ticket. Esbjerg to Osnabrück costs 39 Euros three months in advance, Osnabrück to Hoek van Holland just 19. (If you split the journey in Hamburg, the costs are 29 and 39. Regular price is around 160 Euros if you divide the trip in Osnabrück) Tickets for bicycles are 10 Euros for within Germany across a border. I don't know if they'll sell you just one ticket that allows you to cross two borders - you may have to buy two.
> Reduced price tickets are available 3 months in advance up to 4 days before departure, but at times when everybody travels they sell out quickly. The tricky part is that you also need to make a reservation on each IC train for your bike and as far as I know you can't do that online.



That's good to know- many thanks. Certainly good to have another option if the ferry isn't running.


----------



## Brahan (11 Nov 2014)

Not much of a tour, but I've been thinking more and more about riding from East Grinstead to Skye around about July next year. I'll need to get match fit though because I've been off the bike for a while, but I'm thinking about doing it on a steel framed TT bike which will allow me to attach a seat post pannier (if that's what they're called) to keep my stuff on. I have all these ridiculous ideas floating around my head at the moment regarding miles per day, where/how I'll sleep, what roads I'll take and to be honest the urge is becoming relentless. I want to go now....help!


----------



## Pumpman (12 Nov 2014)

Our big event for the 2015 is a 4-day bike trip along the Otago trail, a disused railway between old mining towns in New Zealand. It is part of a longer trip, but it will be the highlight, as it is a reunion with friends from the US, Australia and NZ. The ride doesn’t look too tough, as long as we can shake off the jet-lag.


----------



## Shaunthesheep (14 Nov 2014)

Going to cycle from Basel to Rotterdam along the Rhine next year


----------



## theloafer (14 Nov 2014)

planning a JOGLE (my third) first 2 were LEJOG.. round about aug-sept


----------



## Douggie954 (15 Nov 2014)

I've booked my LEJOG accommodation for July-August. Decided not to camp. First time for LEJOG but looking forward to it.


----------



## vernon (16 Nov 2014)

Time slots:
Up to ten days at Easter
Up to a week in June
Three weeks in July/August

Possible tours.
A three week LEJOG
A three week JOGLE
Mizzen Head to Malin Head
A relaxed Channel to the Med
Some of the Rhine Radweg
The northern section of the Elbe Radweg
Some of the North Sea Cycle route from Aberdeen southwards
Reivers Route
Trans Pennine Trail
Some of the North Sea Cycle Route from Harwich northwards

No planning needed apart from booking transport to the start and back from the end of each route. I have maps for all of the listed routes and a packing list that has served me well for the past eight years.


----------



## robing (16 Nov 2014)

theloafer said:


> planning a JOGLE with the g/f (my third) round about aug-sept



Third g/f or third jogle? ;-)


----------



## theloafer (17 Nov 2014)

robing said:


> Third g/f or third jogle? ;-)



,,, my first JOGLE the other 2 times were LEJOG 40+50th


----------



## Simon_m (26 Nov 2014)

Planning for 2016 if that counts, or do I have to wait till next year when that thread starts?


----------



## Onyer (6 Dec 2014)

Thinking about St Malo to Nice about late August time. Anyone else doing this route in 2015?


----------



## cnb (7 Dec 2014)

Back to the Netherlands in June...Poss a tour round the Hebrides in early May..Before the midges alarm clock goes off...


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Dec 2014)

Onyer said:


> Thinking about St Malo to Nice about late August time. Anyone else doing this route in 2015?


Let me know if you want any ideas for the route ... I did a big chunk of that in 2012, finishing at Die 26150.


----------



## Onyer (13 Dec 2014)

briantrumpet said:


> Let me know if you want any ideas for the route ... I did a big chunk of that in 2012, finishing at Die 26150.


I have just ordered the book "France en Velo" so that should be a good read over Christmas. But any pointers from you would be great.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Dec 2014)

I'm toying with the idea of doing Calais to the Hook of Holland. I'm sure I could do that on a long weekend.
I also fancy doing something a bit further afield - taking a Brompton to Provence on the train was remarkably straightforward, so something similar would be good, assuming I can get a weeks pass again.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2014)

Onyer said:


> I have just ordered the book "France en Velo" so that should be a good read over Christmas. But any pointers from you would be great.


Here's a link to the route I took - parts of the first and second days weren't so great, but the rest of it a complete joy. 
Day 1: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602511 (some of the long straight roads were a bit tedious)
Day 2: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602528 (as above)
Day 3: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602576 (Montluçon not a great place to stay)
Day 4: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602593 Chez Gillou in Boën absolutely superb overnight stop
Day 5 http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602614

It was a trade-off between the easy-to-navigate D roads, but some of which were a bit boring and busy, and the nicer C roads, which meant I had to get out the map more, and which often are a bit wiggly if getting somewhere reasonably fast is concerned. And if you're wondering about my mileages, I was B&Bing it with about 3kg max of stuff on the bike. Even then I was only managing 15-16mph averages, so some days were reasonably long in the saddle ... though offset by frequent café and restaurant stops. Overall cost about £100 a day for everything.


----------



## Onyer (14 Dec 2014)

briantrumpet said:


> Here's a link to the route I took - parts of the first and second days weren't so great, but the rest of it a complete joy.
> Day 1: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602511 (some of the long straight roads were a bit tedious)
> Day 2: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602528 (as above)
> Day 3: http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1602576 (Montluçon not a great place to stay)
> ...


Brilliant, thank you. I am not planning on having such long days in the saddle as you did!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (14 Dec 2014)

East Lothian, East Lothian, then maybe onto Mid Lothian briefly, then back to, yes you've guessed it, East Lothian. Love it. 

Not sure how many miles I've clocked up this year in East Lothian, but it's a few hundred.

See you about there in the New Year.


----------



## gavgav (14 Dec 2014)

Hoping to do Coast to Coast in 2015 and maybe a 1 night tour to North Wales, as training beforehand.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Dec 2014)

Nothing concrete yet, but am toying with the idea of doing another tour of the Netherlands. Or LEJOG. Or a linear route out with bike express to Central France then back via the Rhine.


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Dec 2014)

After my first go at touring this year with the CC Ecosse posse, I want another go.

So I decided to turn it up to 11 and do this: http://www.pedalnorth.com/content/mtb-c2c

Ravenglass to Ravenscar, across the country from sea to shining sea with as much off-road as can reasonably be done. Walna Scar Road, Grizedale Forest, Garburn Pass, The Cam Road, The Stake Road, Swaledale, Bilsdale, Newgate Bank, Hole of Horcum and a Dalby Forest detour.

My brother thinks I've gone bonkers  

He could be right


----------



## mcshroom (16 Dec 2014)

Looks fun, and I think he is right


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2014)

Several short micro tours among the historic and charming locations of Central Illinois. I may be doing some planning and location scouting, off to the west. Now that I have an appropriate and reliable touring bicycle, more miles may be on the program. Also, a tour of the named and significant houses, manses, and chateaux of the area may be in the works. Some trailer building as well, based around a Kelty backpack frame.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)

You've gotta read_ Da Link!_
http://www.thechainlink.org


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2014)

12-14 of June, in Grant Park, down by the lake. Haven't scheduled a Metric Century yet down in Bloomington-Normal, but it is almost always around that week, or the one before. 150 miles S/W.


----------



## vernon (24 Dec 2014)

Something involving Washington State, British Columbia, Iowa, Illinois, Idaho, Montana, North Dakota, Minesota, Michigan, Iowa, New York State, New Hampshire and Maine might supercede my previous plans if I get to line all my ducks in a row.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2014)

http://www.mcleancountywheelers.com/rides-and-events/spring-metric/
Tenative June 13, big barbecue catered lunch, and hills aplenty. Also before the corn gets tall enough to spoil the views.


----------



## Arualsti (27 Dec 2014)

Planning on attempting the Petite Tour de Manche as my first tour, hopefully around late summer. Can't wait to start planning it properly!


----------



## Polite (30 Dec 2014)

Onyer said:


> Thinking about St Malo to Nice about late August time. Anyone else doing this route in 2015?


I did it this year, let me know if you want any info.


----------



## Onyer (31 Dec 2014)

Polite said:


> I did it this year, let me know if you want any info.


Did you do it on your own or with a group?


----------



## Cypher (31 Dec 2014)

Im planning to take the train up to Edinburgh and then take 3 days to do Berwick upon Tweed, Bamburgh, Holy Isle, Sunderland & home.
Also thinking at taking the car to Irvine and catching the ferry to Isle of Arran for the weekend.


----------



## Jerry Atrik (31 Dec 2014)

I'm of to do my own version of the Raid Pyrenees first week in September . Bike express booked , some b&bs booked and still planning . Tried to do this 2 summers ago but the terrible floods at the time put paid to this so unfinished business .


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2014)

Cypher said:


> Im planning to take the train up to Edinburgh and then take 3 days to do Berwick upon Tweed, Bamburgh, Holy Isle, Sunderland & home.
> Also thinking at taking the car to Irvine and catching the ferry to Isle of Arran for the weekend.


Are you riding the Coast and Castles route?


----------



## Cypher (1 Jan 2015)

Thank you mcshroom ive just looked at the coast and castle route. I may go direct from Edinburgh/ Gifford A6355 Chirnside / Berwick then the rest of the route looks great. Map bought from ebay this morning i cant wait. 
How well are the sustrans routes marked/signposted ?


----------



## mcshroom (1 Jan 2015)

The route is pretty well signposted, but in some places it is a very poor surface. I went up the other way in March last year and there's a few pictures over on YACF here: - https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81089.0

The poor surfaces are between Berwick and the Lindisfarne Causeway (if you can get the tides to fit then that would be well worth the detour), and a bit just north of Alnmouth (which may be avoidable if you don't fancy pushing). The second was the only bit I found unrideable as even with 35mm tyres the sand was too soft. You get some absolutely cracking views though


----------



## Herbie (1 Jan 2015)

theloafer said:


> planning a JOGLE with the g/f (my third) round about aug-sept



third jogle or third girlfriend?


----------



## theloafer (1 Jan 2015)

Herbie said:


> third jogle or third girlfriend?



post has been edited...now a solo JOGLE.... other 2 were LEJOG


----------



## Herbie (2 Jan 2015)

theloafer said:


> post has been edited...now a solo JOGLE.... other 2 were LEJOG


maybe you'll meet a nice lady on your jogle? good luck


----------



## man in black (4 Jan 2015)

I am doing a London to Paris 28th May with my nephew. Sunday to Thursday The Newhaven route. First time cycling in France. Also after London to Brighton last year I have entered again, as I enjoyed it so much.
Looking forward to really upping my game this year, so far gone from 17 stone to 15.1 and still aiming for a couple more stone off.


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jan 2015)

Just booked a flight to Lyon for July 30th and ferry from Santander to Portsmouth for August 24th. Will probably follow the Rhone valley south for a couple of days then head west through the Ardeche and on, over the Pyrenees (not sure where yet) then to the Atlantic coast via Pamplona'ish and on to Santander.
Needed to book now while the flights are relatively cheap (£85 each on BA) and before the ferry gets booked up.


----------



## Cypher (6 Jan 2015)

My coast & castles map arrived today so ive been studying. Also im thinking of doing my weekend to Isle of Arran first, possibly in May to try and reduce the midgies. I rang the ferry company today & its only £7 for a return ticket thats foot passage with your bike. Also the carpark is only £3 for 24hr then £2 every other 24hr. Looking at the map I may do Arran then cross from Lochranza to Claonaig, pop down to Campbeltown circle back north & take the 2 ferries back to Ardrossan 2/3or4 days.


----------



## theloafer (10 Jan 2015)

Cypher said:


> My coast & castles map arrived today so ive been studying



as @mcshroom says the rough bits are just after Berwick a few pics of our trip up there the guys with 23-25 tyres had the most problem from the p**cture fairy ...I had 32 on my tourer  http://connect.garmin.com/activity/161520697


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Several short micro tours among the historic and charming locations of Central Illinois. I may be doing some planning and location scouting, off to the west. Now that I have an appropriate and reliable touring bicycle, more miles may be on the program. Also, a tour of the named and significant houses, manses, and chateaux of the area may be in the works. Some trailer building as well, based around a Kelty backpack frame.


Ooo pics of the Antebellums when you do it. I love those houses .


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2015)

I'll do what I can. Plenty of neat old homes. Most remaining are post Civil War.


----------



## Cypher (10 Jan 2015)

Thanks Loafer (just down the road) great pictures, if a little foggy. I will be on my 80s Carlton & I have a new pair of tyres to put on that have a deeper tread pattern, then just keep fingers crossed for no fairies, aswell as tubes & repair kit in my bag. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kev Riddehough (19 Feb 2015)

5th year for us this year. Proper bitten by touring bug. 

May. Trans pennine trail
April around Wales with family
July South of France with family for 2nd year attempt at Ventoux after watching the tour on Alpe D'Huez 

My uber tour would be Hebrides 

Love touring


----------



## doog (20 Feb 2015)

St Malo or Cherbourg down to Nantes then Eurovelo 6 to Basel,might hang a left up the Rhine or just carry on...


----------



## tournut (21 Feb 2015)

doog said:


> St Malo or Cherbourg down to Nantes then Eurovelo 6 to Basel,might hang a left up the Rhine or just carry on...


Am off to south america. Start west coast of states in august. Only country i will not be cycling is mexico. Bypass by plane then start of the big tour, dont have a time scale so will be taking my time, who knows may even settle down over there. My mate lives in argentina and i have told him that am coming over and asked me wot flight will be on, told him wot am doing he thinks am crazy. We only live once so hear goes.


----------



## vernon (21 Feb 2015)

vernon said:


> Something involving Washington State, British Columbia, Iowa, Illinois, Idaho, Montana, North Dakota, Minesota, Michigan, Iowa, New York State, New Hampshire and Maine might supercede my previous plans if I get to line all my ducks in a row.



Most of my ducks are lined up.


----------



## robgul (22 Feb 2015)

5 countries .... in June 9 of us are taking the train from home via London and Paris to Metz - then riding from there via Luxembourg along the Moselle to Koblenz, then the Rhine to Cologne before turning left to pass through the southern tip of Holland to Brussels and the train home. About 480 miles.

Rob


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Feb 2015)

Am extending my London to Brussels ride last of year and will be riding Brussels to Paris on the 16 June. Then on the 26th am considering the 24 hour London to Paris ride with DA.

Other than that, I have an idea for a tour of the Isle of wight, that I can't get out of my head. If I found the time I would really love to rent a motorcycle from Inverness and do the Scotland leg of my leJog in a couple of days, the scenery was breathtaking and I would love to be able to stop a little to soak it in.


----------



## Simon_m (22 Feb 2015)

Next year I and about 8 other friends I have roped in will be cycling from The Channel to the Med, (Caen harbor / Ouistreham down to Cassis. Organised the route, campsites etc myself and still looking for a support van driver.


----------



## thetribe (23 Feb 2015)

The plan is to hopefully do Home -> Edinburgh and back, up The Coast & Castles, as a holiday this year, depending how my better half progresses with her cycling.


----------



## ska1903 (27 Feb 2015)

Plan this year is to do some island hopping over a week using the CalMac Hopscotch ticket. 

Starting in Oban > Barra > Eriskay > Uist's > Harris > Skye > Oban.


----------



## Ootini (27 Feb 2015)

For me it's just a two - three day tour of North Wales getting to grips with cycle camping / touring. If I take to it, I may try the North to South Offa's dyke route, then, who knows...


----------



## tournut (27 Feb 2015)

Ootini said:


> For me it's just a two - three day tour of North Wales getting to grips with cycle camping / touring. If I take to it, I may try the North to South Offa's dyke route, then, who knows...


If you get over to betws y coed, there is a 5* touring and campsite called riverside touring park , cost no more then £10pn 5min walk into village. I will be using it most of this year before the big tour am doing when i will be touring for 6months or more. South america, you never know we might meet up on the road if your that way. Enjoy ootini.


----------



## robing (1 Mar 2015)

ska1903 said:


> Plan this year is to do some island hopping over a week using the CalMac Hopscotch ticket.
> 
> Starting in Oban > Barra > Eriskay > Uist's > Harris > Skye > Oban.



Snap! How are you getting from Skye to Oban? Presumably Armadale to Mallaig, then Lochaline to Fishnish, Craignure to Oban?


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (1 Mar 2015)

On Tuesday I'm starting my 1st ever tour; and it starts with a train to Exeter . I'm doing the south coast to Penzance then up to the north coast and along to Bristol where I'll spend a couple of days or so visiting family & friends. Then it's into Chepstow & following a cycle route to Holyhead. From there I'll be getting the ferry to Ireland and bimble around there for a while before getting a ferry back to the mainland. I'll then do a bit of southern Scotland before cycling back south to home.

At least, that's the plan at the moment; it's very much subject to whim & the weather. I'm planning to do a bit of temp work here & there to help keep the bank balance in the black though I have got enough money to keep me going for most, if not all, of the trip.


----------



## tournut (1 Mar 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> On Tuesday I'm starting my 1st ever tour; and it starts with a train to Exeter . I'm doing the south coast to Penzance then up to the north coast and along to Bristol where I'll spend a couple of days or so visiting family & friends. Then it's into Chepstow & following a cycle route to Holyhead. From there I'll be getting the ferry to Ireland and bimble around there for a while before getting a ferry back to the mainland. I'll then do a bit of southern Scotland before cycling back south to home.
> 
> At least, that's the plan at the moment; it's very much subject to whim & the weather. I'm planning to do a bit of temp work here & there to help keep the bank balance in the black though I have got enough money to keep me going for most, if not all, of the trip.


Good luck. But do you know there is snow on the way again.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Mar 2015)

tournut said:


> Good luck. But do you know there is snow on the way again.


It usually has to be quite warm for snow... Better than the freezing temps were had when we did almost the same route, setting out at the same time of year, 4 years ago! Wow, how time flies.

He'll be fine, if he has the right kit (and in assumming anyone considering cycling or camping (?) in the UK or Ireland at this time of year has experience of winter camping and has the correct kit both cycling and camping (though I appreciate camping is an assumption here)) and can just hole up somewhere for a few days. Snow never lasts long in the UK normally. Is a cold spell after it that would be the biggest concern, but riding on ice is not impossible and you soon learn how to do it on a touring bike and stay on the bike!

This was quite frequent for us, 





and we ended up missing out Killarney because they had snow and the passes were a mess for a few days which just happened to coincide with the time we would have been there.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (1 Mar 2015)

tournut said:


> Good luck. But do you know there is snow on the way again.



Nope, didn't know there was snow on the way; I tend not to read the front page weather warnings on the Daily Express 



SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> He'll be fine, if he has the right kit (and in assumming anyone considering cycling or camping (?) in the UK or Ireland at this time of year has experience of winter camping and has the correct kit both cycling and camping (though I appreciate camping is an assumption here)) and can just hole up somewhere for a few days. Snow never lasts long in the UK normally. Is a cold spell after it that would be the biggest concern, but riding on ice is not impossible and you soon learn how to do it on a touring bike and stay on the bike!



Weather permitting I'll be camping; If it's too cold/wet I'll be booking into a hostel/ cheap hotel. I've got a reasonably decent tent & a sleeping bag that say's it's good for temperatures down to -17 degrees; not that I plan to be putting that claim to the test lol.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Mar 2015)

If it is rated down to -17C and only a harsh frost is forecast you find camping with a frost great fun. Once below -10C you don't really notice it being much colder, so -18C which is the coldest I have camped in, is not that much difference than -10C ime. But with a -17C rated bag I wouldn't go much below -10C tbh for comfort purposes and that is assuming that the -17C rating is a comfort rating not an extreme survival rating (bags often mention 2 ratings). 

Anyhow, enjoy yourself. We found both Wales Ireland wonderful. The link in my signature to the world tour includes Ireland... We camped in farmer's field a lot there with their permission and they were all exceptionally helpful, kind and generous.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Mar 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> Nope, didn't know there was snow on the way; I tend not to read the front page weather warnings on the Daily Express


Haha - you don't mean to say that the Daily Express might be a bit sensationalist in reporting the fraudcasts of Exacta Weather? In fact there was a bit of sleet yesterday on Dartmoor, but it's all gone now, and the forecast is looking quite benign for the next few days. In any case, sticking to the South West Coast you'll probably be a degree or three higher than inland, though possibly more likely to catch wind and rain - the wind's looking quite lively for tomorrow, so I hope you've got extra tent pegs.


----------



## ska1903 (4 Mar 2015)

robing said:


> Snap! How are you getting from Skye to Oban? Presumably Armadale to Mallaig, then Lochaline to Fishnish, Craignure to Oban?



That's exactly what I have planned!!


----------



## robing (4 Mar 2015)

I did oban to Skye via mull and Mallaig as part of Dover to Cape Wrath. Stunning cycling and during the heatwave of 2013.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (5 Mar 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha - you don't mean to say that the Daily Express might be a bit sensationalist in reporting the fraudcasts of Exacta Weather? In fact there was a bit of sleet yesterday on Dartmoor, but it's all gone now, and the forecast is looking quite benign for the next few days. In any case, sticking to the South West Coast you'll probably be a degree or three higher than inland, though possibly more likely to catch wind and rain - the wind's looking quite lively for tomorrow, so I hope you've got extra tent pegs.



Me? Suggest the Daily Express of being a bit sensationalist? Never lol

I cycled across Dartmoor yesterday & there was a bit of sleet/hail along the verges. The weather has been kind to me so far; apart from a couple of very short light showers it been pretty decent.

I've had to revise my daily mileage downwards; made the mistake of over-estimating how many miles I can do with a loaded bike. Apart from that all is good and enjoyable


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Mar 2015)

Got a couple of tours lined up this year:

- Going to partake in @Fubar 's Lochs and Glens North tour (linky) but add a bit of extra loopage up to the north coast.
- I just signed up for a Raid Pyrenean in June - from the Atlantic to the Med in 100 hours.

If I survive those I might try something else but I'm not sure yet!


----------



## Edwardoka (10 Mar 2015)

ska1903 said:


> Plan this year is to do some island hopping over a week using the CalMac Hopscotch ticket.
> 
> Starting in Oban > Barra > Eriskay > Uist's > Harris > Skye > Oban.


That is a fantastic trip, I did it a few years ago and it was absolutely magnificent. (Except instead of coming back via Skye I came back via Ullapool on one of the wettest days ever.)


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Mar 2015)

Inspired by watching the race to the sun, we've decided not to fly to Lyon and have cancelled the flight and booked the Portsmouth - Le Havre ferry for July 24th instead. Will then ride down to Narbonne, hang a right along the Pyrenees (taking in the Tourmalet), cross into Spain somewhere near Pamplona before following the coast to Santander for the ferry home on August 24th.


----------



## samid (25 Mar 2015)

Been a while since I posted here, for various reasons... but today I bought my plane tickets, and am coming to Scotland in June, for 3 weeks, woohoo! The current plan is to spend two weeks on the bike and one walking, not yet decided on the exact route(s).


----------



## Polite (2 Apr 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Just booked a flight to Lyon for July 30th and ferry from Santander to Portsmouth for August 24th. Will probably follow the Rhone valley south for a couple of days then head west through the Ardeche and on, over the Pyrenees (not sure where yet) then to the Atlantic coast via Pamplona'ish and on to Santander.
> Needed to book now while the flights are relatively cheap (£85 each on BA) and before the ferry gets booked up.


Hi, I see you're planning for approx 3 weeks, what sort of distance is that?


----------



## Polite (2 Apr 2015)

Onyer said:


> Thinking about St Malo to Nice about late August time. Anyone else doing this route in 2015?


Yep, I did it last year following the book (I assume you've seen this?) with a few bits I'd done before missed out plus a cycle up Mont Ventoux. Ask if you want any more info.


----------



## Polite (2 Apr 2015)

Onyer said:


> Did you do it on your own or with a group?


I did it on my own, cut out a few parts I'd cycled before, it was brilliant!


----------



## sabian92 (2 Apr 2015)

Looking at doing the north Wales coast with my missus - 2 days there, a few days in Llandudno, then 2 days back.

Bit less exotic than some here, but it's our first tour


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 Apr 2015)

Polite said:


> Hi, I see you're planning for approx 3 weeks, what sort of distance is that?



It would have been about 900 miles but we've changed our plans. Now getting the ferry to Le Havre a few days earlier, down to the Med (Narbonne'ish), then west taking in the Tourmalet, over the Pyrenees to Pamplona'ish then follow the cost to Santander. 'Should' be about 1200 miles over four weeks. We're calling it 'the three seas tour'.


----------



## Polite (2 Apr 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> It would have been about 900 miles but we've changed our plans. Now getting the ferry to Le Havre a few days earlier, down to the Med (Narbonne'ish), then west taking in the Tourmalet, over the Pyrenees to Pamplona'ish then follow the cost to Santander. 'Should' be about 1200 miles over four weeks. We're calling it 'the three seas tour'.


Sounds good, looking for some inspiration for my own route this year. Thinking of the La vèlodyssée Atlantic route from Roscoff to Hendaye (1,245km). Not sure I can reconcile doing a pre-planned route though!


----------



## vernon (2 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> Something involving Washington State, British Columbia, Iowa, Illinois, Idaho, Montana, North Dakota, Minesota, Michigan, Iowa, New York State, New Hampshire and Maine might supercede my previous plans if I get to line all my ducks in a row.





vernon said:


> Most of my ducks are lined up.



Got an interview at the US Embassy for an extended visa and once that's granted I can book the flights.


----------



## skid100 (13 Apr 2015)

Why not try cycling in a new area of Spain? away from the crowds and tourists spots! 
This year's Vuelta rides 2 of their routes, check it out www.cyclingruralspain.co.uk 
it is an amazing cycling experience in real Spain!


----------



## itchybeard (17 Apr 2015)

Geoff Crowther said:


> LEJOG in May.
> Outer Hebs in Sept.
> Walney to Whitby ... sometime.
> Pennine Bridleway ... maybe.
> ...



Walney is nice but busy route out unless you go through the lakes, i presume you will...


----------



## itchybeard (17 Apr 2015)

Next week I dock at Cherbourg. I will be in France for two weeks, unsure where to go but just want to enjoy.
First time being loaded with a tent, bag etc
Planning to cheaply as poss and aim for fields to pitch a tent.


----------



## Somebuddy (29 Apr 2015)

Shaunthesheep said:


> Going to cycle from Basel to Rotterdam along the Rhine next year


Can I ask how you are getting to Basel and back from Rotterdam. I had this plan for my wife and I, her first tour. But, not liking the options for flying and boxing up the bikes. Having to buy bike boxes at the airport if they happen to have any left. (what if they don't).the overnight ferry from Newcastle to Amsterdam or Hull to Rotterdam is taking up quite a big chunk of the budget. mm Whats your route in and out of Europe?


----------



## robing (1 May 2015)

1 week today I depart for my 2 month tour of spain and France. I've had a lot of knee problems and had surgery and a cortisone injection, but it seems better now so hoping everything will be fine. Getting excited!


----------



## Shaunthesheep (21 May 2015)

We did the Hull to Rotterdam ferry then cycle to Amsterdam for the overnight. Train to Basel 
Hope this helps


----------



## db7db7 (21 May 2015)

Hoping (injury permitting, damn achilles!) to cycle from home to Harwich and then through holland, Belgium and skate through Luxembourg and Germany in to France before calais and home. Just over a week and for a charity in memory of my Dad who passed away at xmas.
Will shortly be seeking the expert advice of you great people to check routes etc.
Good luck to you all on your tours.


----------



## vernon (22 May 2015)

vernon said:


> Got an interview at the US Embassy for an extended visa and once that's granted I can book the flights.



Extended visa granted and flights are now booked.

I leave the UK for Seattle on 22nd June and return from Boston on 8th October.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2015)

db7db7 said:


> Hoping (injury permitting, damn achilles!) to cycle from home to Harwich and then through holland, Belgium and skate through Luxembourg and Germany in to France before calais and home. Just over a week and for a charity in memory of my Dad who passed away at xmas.
> Will shortly be seeking the expert advice of you great people to check routes etc.
> Good luck to you all on your tours.


You are doing that in a week ????? I hope you are fit.

What mileage are they getting you to do daily?

Blimey im doing that in July but over 4 weeks but not for charity.


----------



## doog (30 May 2015)

robing said:


> 1 week today I depart for my 2 month tour of spain and France. I've had a lot of knee problems and had surgery and a cortisone injection, but it seems better now so hoping everything will be fine. Getting excited!



hows the knee ?


----------



## db7db7 (31 May 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are doing that in a week ????? I hope you are fit.
> 
> What mileage are they getting you to do daily?
> 
> Blimey im doing that in July but over 4 weeks but not for charity.



Been working on routes tbis week and am now heading to Harwich, Rotterdam, Eindhoven, Dusseldorf, Leige, Charleville (Ardines) Calaid and trains home from Dover. Decided to sack off Luxembourg. 
Shortest day is 80, longest 120. 
What's your route?
Also, does anyone have any idea on predicted wind direction in the area in July? That will determine which direction I go (circular route but would like the wind behind me in certain areas if poss).


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2015)

Hook, Delft, Utrecth, Arnhem, Nijmegen, maastricht, Liege, Namur, Charleville Mezieres, Reims, Ghent , Brugges, Calais.

There are also various places inbetween but these are the main.

Those mileages seem a bit off to me, possibly correct if you are planning on cycling on A roads all the time but you need to check the legalities of that.

Charleville in the Ardennes is at least 289km away from Calais. You may want to reconsider some of your calculations and your routes.


----------



## vernon (31 May 2015)

db7db7 said:


> Also, does anyone have any idea on predicted wind direction in the area in July? That will determine which direction I go (circular route but would like the wind behind me in certain areas if poss).



Past experience suggests that the wind always blows from an againsterly direction.


----------



## db7db7 (31 May 2015)

Home - Harwich (120ish), Hook - Eindhoven (85ish), Eindhoven - Dusseldorf (70ish), Dusseldorf - Liege (85ish), Liege - Charleville (95ish - this route from Givet looks great!), Charleville - Calais (170ish over 2 days - not sure where to stop yet).

I'm hoping the mileage/routes are OK. I'm using Garmin Connect to plan as a starter then tweaking the routes to avoid questionable paths (it has taken me into farmer's fields before!). This *should* also avoid main roads. Once that's all done I'll then pop them on here somewhere to ask for any local/experienced input from forum members who know more than me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 May 2015)

db7db7 said:


> Home - Harwich (120ish), Hook - Eindhoven (85ish), Eindhoven - Dusseldorf (70ish), Dusseldorf - Liege (85ish), Liege - Charleville (95ish - this route from Givet looks great!), Charleville - Calais (170ish over 2 days - not sure where to stop yet).
> 
> I'm hoping the mileage/routes are OK. I'm using Garmin Connect to plan as a starter then tweaking the routes to avoid questionable paths (it has taken me into farmer's fields before!). This *should* also avoid main roads. Once that's all done I'll then pop them on here somewhere to ask for any local/experienced input from forum members who know more than me.


you will need to be very careful with your route through the Netherlands. Because of the proliferation of cycle paths, (not lanes) you will find that there are a great many roads that cycling is not permitted on and those cycle paths will slow you down considerably - quite a few we met even had dedicated speed bumps on them for cyclists and there was no going around them or maintaining any speed over them. Best of luck with those distances!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2015)

Also be careful in Belgium and sticking to the cycle paths rather than the road. Its illegal not to use them however whether you would be prosecuted seems to be another matter.

Are you camping or b&b ?

@ThompsonCrowley recommends using the trans ardennes route ( think its a Ravel route) to get down to Charleville-Mézières and @xilios recommends the N617 avoiding the East side of the river around Liege in
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/m...lectronic-gismos-on-tour.180995/#post-3720948.


----------



## db7db7 (31 May 2015)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, i do have concerns that cycle paths will slow me down and i had read about the Belgium path law. However, my first rule of touring is safety and i'd rather go slower and be safe. With that in mind, i might allow an extra day as a contingency. I'm going to camp and B&B so can be pretty flexible. Yeah, i was hoping to use the trans ardennes route too - my Garmin doesn't recognise it, but i have a pdf which looks pretty straightforward to follow (famous last words).
What's the advice with maps? i'm struggling to find suitable maps. How would this sort of thing http://www.amazon.co.uk/Netherlands...F8&qid=1433068271&sr=8-1&keywords=map+holland do as a back-up? i know they prob won't have cycle paths, but as an emergency would they be of some use? When touring in the UK i've always used a GPS breadcrumb and road atlas as a back-up.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 May 2015)

db7db7 said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah, i do have concerns that cycle paths will slow me down and i had read about the Belgium path law. However, my first rule of touring is safety and i'd rather go slower and be safe. With that in mind, i might allow an extra day as a contingency. I'm going to camp and B&B so can be pretty flexible. Yeah, i was hoping to use the trans ardennes route too - my Garmin doesn't recognise it, but i have a pdf which looks pretty straightforward to follow (famous last words).
> What's the advice with maps? i'm struggling to find suitable maps. How would this sort of thing http://www.amazon.co.uk/Netherlands...F8&qid=1433068271&sr=8-1&keywords=map+holland do as a back-up? i know they prob won't have cycle paths, but as an emergency would they be of some use? When touring in the UK i've always used a GPS breadcrumb and road atlas as a back-up.


Have you looked a the garmin base map software (map source) with velomap software. His maps were excellent when we used them several years ago, and I can't see that they will be any worse.
You have to download each country separately unless you give a donation in which case you get all of Europe. We found the donation worth it. You will be able to create routes and send to your garmin with that software and his maps of countries such as the Netherlands with all their cycle paths soon sorts you out.
https://www.velomap.org/download/odbl/
change to 2nd tab for downloads. Do follow his instructions for map source and where to install the maps to though. It does make a difference.


----------



## db7db7 (31 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Have you looked a the garmin base map software (map source) with velomap software. His maps were excellent when we used them several years ago, and I can't see that they will be any worse.
> You have to download each country separately unless you give a donation in which case you get all of Europe. We found the donation worth it. You will be able to create routes and send to your garmin with that software and his maps of countries such as the Netherlands with all their cycle paths soon sorts you out.
> https://www.velomap.org/download/odbl/
> change to 2nd tab for downloads. Do follow his instructions for map source and where to install the maps to though. It does make a difference.



Thanks - would this be just for planning purposes as my GPS is just the 200, it doesn't have mapping capability.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2015)

Maps.me download them all on a tablet. Brilliant detail, even down to an ice cream stand and plotaroute is good if you want to scare yourself daft seeing some of the hills you are going to have to climb.

I always take paper maps too, the Michelin maps are the best for mainland Europe.


----------



## db7db7 (31 May 2015)

Wow what a great app maps.me is - thanks for that will add a bit more assurance. I'll get those maps ordered too.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jun 2015)

db7db7 said:


> Thanks - would this be just for planning purposes as my GPS is just the 200, it doesn't have mapping capability.


nope, but it does have the option to follow a course which you can create using this software. I have a garmin edge 200 and use the course option myself.


----------



## vernon (17 Jun 2015)

vernon said:


> Time slots:
> Up to ten days at Easter
> Up to a week in June
> Three weeks in July/August
> ...



How plans change!

I have done only a short section of the North Sea cycle route from Hull to Whitby and some of the C2C from Workington to Penrith. Forecast heavy rain, sleet and now over the Pennines saw me abandon that.

To make up for it I'm off to America for three and a half months to have a go at the Northern Tier route next Monday.

I've started a blog and at the moment it's nearly content free which I hope to change over the coming months. http://www.foyfab.co.uk/Northern_Tier


----------



## robing (17 Jun 2015)

doog said:


> hows the knee ?


My knee is good thanks. It seems to be improving with the cycling.


----------

